# GEM Tangs and MICA anthias



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Happy holiday everyone,

Thought I would post about some new rare fish available for the Canadian market. First is the Mica Anthia...

I did get the first 2 pairs of Mica Anthias (photos below)in Canada I was going to put them for sale, however they look so good in my new 10' DT that I decided to keep them. Here are some photos below (not taken by me). When I get back home I will take some of my own photos and post a short vid. These anthias are AMAZING, not only are they stunning to look at they immediately took to flakes and are now fully accustomed to there new home. If anyone is looking for a pair I can get only a few more. Price is $899 ea




























I also have a few GEM tangs coming in this Wednesday. Photos below are the actual specimens arriving. They are the perfect size at 1.5-2.5" (extremely rare to get in this size) and I will be offering one (maybe two) for sale at $2699 each. (includes free shipping with Air Cargo).


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow. gorgeous fishes. If you are not home, were you in Indonesia flying back with the fishes?


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bayinaung said:


> wow. gorgeous fishes. If you are not home, were you in Indonesia flying back with the fishes?


nope. I am working at my day job which has me traveling for work.


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice stuff Dave. I can see why you wouldn't want to part with those Anthias!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Amazing fish - thanks for sharing 
Can anyone say; line of credit !!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Cimmel1 said:


> Nice stuff Dave. I can see why you wouldn't want to part with those Anthias!


Thanks buddy. As soon as I saw them I just couldn't part with them. They are deep water so they act similar to the bourbs where they like to hide out under rock work. They pair off under there own territories in the 10'. At night time they all come out and swim straight into the powerhead in a group of 4. Kinda neat to watch. They remind me of a opportunistic feeder that just waits for food to pass by.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bullet said:


> Amazing fish - thanks for sharing
> Can anyone say; line of credit !!


No problem. With the amazing fish Red has brought in this week it has been a historic month for rare and prized gems (see what I did there)


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Cool Fish all around......*



BIGSHOW said:


> Happy holiday everyone,
> 
> Thought I would post about some new rare fish available for the Canadian market. First is the Mica Anthia...
> 
> ...


Those fish are AWESOME! The anthias look remarkably colourful (not surprised you kept a few  ) and the size of those Gem Tangs - wow.



BIGSHOW said:


> .....With the amazing fish Red has brought in this week it has been a historic month for rare and prized gems (see what I did there)


We both got some great things in. High praise from you.....I saw what you did there.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow those are some nice anthias


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

disman_ca said:


> Wow those are some nice anthias


Thanks. Hope to have a video this weekend.


----------



## RKLion (Jul 2, 2014)

Very sweet anthias...


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

One gem tang left. Special price of $1949. 2-3" and eating


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Sale this weekend on mica anthia. $499 each or buy 2 or more for $449 each


----------

